# Detailing World Syndrome.



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anybody else noticed this or is it just me ?

Recently ive noticed that weve been having quite a few members joining up and asking a few questions then off they pop , some dont even ask... They come back a few weeks later and go ive done x y and z's car and they paid me £X amount , now how do i do this or go about doing that ?


They have NO idea of how to run a business let alone valet a car correctly and the next minute they are running their own business ?


So is it just me or is anybody else noticing what i calll Detailng World Syndrome : Newbies join up look at the studio and see what all the pro's are doing ,have one or two people pay them to do their car (usually pennies to cover material sometimes not even that !!) then next minute they''re running (trying to) their own detailing business...

NOT a personal dig at all but for instance , theres a guy in my area who's been on Dw a few months just read and asked a few questions , next minute hes advertising as XYZ and claiming to offer detailing yet when speaking to him its valeteing that he's offering .... and for the grande price of £40 for a full valet....


so is it just me ?

:wall::wall:


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah cheers mate advise me one day and stab me in the back on here the next


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Er...yeah, it has come to my attention, now you mention it


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

It's bound to happen sooner or later....

Seat Cupra.Net wanted to get the Seat brand recognised, and they've done a good job, downfall is, a lot of chavs now drive Mk3 Ibizas, write them off, and give them a bad rep...

Same for detailing. The site wants to raise awareness, but what comes with that is folk popping on, thinking "oh, I can buy this that and other, and a £35 Rotary and charge folk £xxxx for it".... 

Bound to happen.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im over it :lol:


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

aledjones_lex said:


> yeah cheers mate advise me one day and stab me in the back on here the next


No probs you not read the not a dig at anyone ? wasnt aimed at you in particular ....

Wouldnt have said what i said on Fb if i was stabbing you in the back


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

so why come on here slating me off  i dont think there was any need i took what you said to heart and planned on telling people i do more valetin than detailing and thought the long convo we had on fb had covered it. then you come on here slaggin me off it obviously was aimed at me.

theres a guy in my area who's been on Dw a few months just read and asked a few questions , next minute hes advertising as XYZ and claiming to offer detailing yet when speaking to him its valeteing that he's offering .... and for the grande price of £40 for a full valet....


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

just put it down to the time of the year , (silly season ) i call it .
winter normally sorts out the guys that are serious


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

handbag moments.......


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*HEY HEY CALM DOWN* :lol:


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

big ben said:


> *HEY HEY CALM DOWN* :lol:


lmao

just annoys me cos even the proffessionals have to start somewhere


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

What is this Detailing World you speak of?  :lol:


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

I was on of the people who initially thought 'pfffffttt thats soo easy, lets have a bit of that'.

Now that you're actually working you think 'holy poop, this is rather hard'. Thats the moment that sorts you out, either you commit, or sadly back down.

Either way you fully appreciate what it takes to become a good detailer, because at the end of the day, anyone can 'wash' their car :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

true.... as said above, if you cut it through the winter, then you may be onto something....

Thing the OP is stating what happens every summer on here. People finish Uni/College/School, enjoy cleaning cars, and think they can make a quick buck

Wait another month or so, and we'll be getting the following threads
Will screen wash strip my wax
What is the best way to remove snow
The road was covered in ice/snow, I hit the kerb, can I claim against the council (also known as, "look at me, I can't drive in 'bad' weather conditions")
There's others too....

Plenty of "seasonal threads"


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I guess it's very easy for people to take a small bit of information and think they know it all. 

I don't think people realise what goes into detailing and how much it differs from valeting. Having said that with the right terminology and a bit of careful marketing you could persuade people fairly easily that you're a cut above the average car wash and a 'detailer'. 

Imagine there's a lot of people that learn the hard way because detailing is certainly not an easy job.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nor is valeting fella, but we wont start that one again.

Regradless of what forum your on be it DW or various other forums to do with cars, detailing or valeting, there is always a few that feel it may well be easy money and it isnt though in the defence of the accused he may well feel that its something he would quite enjoy getting into.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Another thread....

Maybe they have lives that involve not being able to get on here often??

We all started somewhere,with this website being full of information i can see from the amateurs point of view why they want to ask on here....ok some threads there is no need for,

this is the concern of dw moderators/owners,why can't people just make the moderators aware of this if they have a problem,

we all know how the threads going to end,people moaning,moaning more and then some more,

viper deano and the other moderators are easily approached about these things so why cant people use common sense and just contact them,we as members cant do jack **** about it!


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

I dont mind the questions about what products to use or how to use them when you can tell people are generally interested (aka a weekend detailer) but its when a newbie joins and asks pretty much every single question that make me think they are about to start up a business. It should`nt bother me as i`m not in business and am happy just detailing (or trying to detail) my car, but when people have the cheek to ask:"what price should i charge for detailing a standard size car and how about a large car?"
that it rips me. 

I know everyone is new and i`m pretty new myself and have asked my fair share of questions, but when i`ve received good advice from people I try to share that with others so they too can benefit.. 

On the whole though, everyone on this forum is pretty friendly. I hang out a little on Pistonheads and that can be pretty bloody ruthless. :car:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think eeryone sees it. and its always going to happen when people see that you can earn a fair amount of money for a few days work, and when looking through a studio post its all to easy to think how easy it looks.

The truth is its a very difficult thing to do indeed and I for one am knackered after a day with a g220 let alone 5 days a week.

Let them try and run a business I say, they will soon see the reailty.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> true.... as said above, if you cut it through the winter, then you may be onto something....
> 
> Thing the OP is stating what happens every summer on here. People finish Uni/College/School, enjoy cleaning cars, and think they can make a quick buck
> 
> ...


What's everybody having for christmas dinner this year ?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

What will be, will be.
Let them start up, its there choice and there life.
If they fap the job up its an expensive lesson learned and another recitfication job for the pro's:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Auto Detox said:


> What's everybody having for christmas dinner this year ?


:lol:
:lol:
:lol:

Thats a good one Baz.:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Auto Detox said:


> What's everybody having for christmas dinner this year ?


Oooh, not really thought about it to be honest, I'll probably have......

Oh wait, you were'nt really asking were you?

:wave:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

scottbt said:


> :lol:
> :lol:
> :lol:
> 
> Thats a good one Baz.:thumb:


I thank you


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

scottbt said:


> Nor is valeting fella, but we wont start that one again.


Absolutely mate, didn't mean to imply otherwise. :thumb:

I just mean that some may think detailing is an easy route to making quick money. Articles like 'The £7,000 car wash' probably add to this mentality.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Auto Detox said:


> What's everybody having for christmas dinner this year ?


i fancy some lime prime top'd with supernatural,how about you?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Oooh, not really thought about it to be honest, I'll probably have......
> 
> Oh wait, you were'nt really asking were you?
> 
> :wave:


Why not ? 

I think I may for go duck but slow roast lamb is always my favourite mmmmmmmmm

where's that slobber drooling smilie ???


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> Absolutely mate, didn't mean to imply otherwise. :thumb:
> 
> I just mean that some may think detailing is an easy route to making quick money. Articles like 'The £7,000 car wash' probably add to this mentality.


Now I get you.
It is glamourised some times but its a hard sport and one that takes time to appreciate and understand in its whole entirity, both in actual fact but more so detailing.


----------



## RichBate (Jul 9, 2010)

I have to admit, when i first joined i thought... maybe this is the job for me? Do i drop my career and start my own detailing business? I know how to run a business successfully.. but the actual patience and practice needed to be a pro detailer.. i don't think i'd have the stay power.

Some of the articles and pictures floating about on the internet make it look really easy and rewarding.. Also added the fact that a lot of articles show high end prestige cars. I could imagine a newcommer thinking.. "If i start my own business.. i bet i could start detailing Aston Martins!".

What i say is let them do a bad or half arsed job..... it will bring a lot more work to the "Pros"


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> It's bound to happen sooner or later....
> 
> Seat Cupra.Net wanted to get the Seat brand recognised, and they've done a good job, downfall is, a lot of chavs now drive Mk3 Ibizas, write them off, and give them a bad rep...
> 
> ...


Has SCN got that bad then? Haven't been on in a while.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The more wannabee's that do it and don't do it properly just means more work for us :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Exactly, let them try,and fail, and if they don't fail, then fair play to them!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Spuj said:


> Has SCN got that bad then? Haven't been on in a while.


Dunno, I'm banned as of 2-3 weeks ago :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Eddy said:


> Exactly, let them try,and fail, and if they don't fail, then fair play to them!


:thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> Dunno, I'm banned as of 2-3 weeks ago :lol:


Oh dear lol, I daren't ask why :lol:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I read through VXRMarc's Nurburgring thread a couple of years ago - long before I joined or had any interest in detailing. I thought you were all mental to be honest. I had a fairly new, silver car then that hid a multitude of sins. Once a month it went up to the Albanians who, to be fair to them, did a really good job.

Then I got an older car that needed a bit of sorting out, accidentally found DW again and started reading and spending money and reading and spending money and reading spending money and spending money and spending money......you get the picture, I was hooked! I think that detailing as a hobbyist or a job can be very rewarding and satisfying as you can see the results of what you are doing as you work through the stages until you get to the finished result. As you improve your techniques, product choices and so on, you get faster, work smarter and the job becomes easier. It interests me enough that I could see I could get job satisfaction from doing it. I work for myself and understand how to run _my_ business, so how hard can it be, right? 

I've been looking after my own car (and my wife's) for 6 months. I'm getting better and I've done a few cars for my friends - gratis of course, for the experience - but I don't have the experience or the product or technical knowledge, even after sitting on here day in and day out for 6 months reading and then practising what I've read, to even consider setting up a detailing business.

I've been approached by people who have seen mine and my wife's cars to detail their cars for cash, mainly for pre-sale prep - I've said no. I'm not insured and I'm not taking responsibility if something goes wrong - that's why you become a pro, pay for PLI, professional indeminity and God knows what else to protect you if something goes wrong. Would I set up a detailing business? Maybe. Could I set up a detailing business tomorrow? If I found myself in a hole, maybe a bit of valeting, but I couldn't justifiably charge for anything close to a detail. Have I got the kit or the money to invest in a kit? How many real pros actually go out and take a machine to a client's car without the use of a PTG? I certainly wouldn't.

I have mixed feelings about some things I see and read on DW. I understand why DW supporters get pissed off with the content of some of the questions asked in regard to business setups, especially by non-supporters. If you're as good as you think you are, then you've got nothing to worry about have you? If I ran a detailing business and paid my subs (and I would too) then it's fair game IMO. I used to be more interested in Showroom section posts as I found I learned quite a lot about product choice. More recently it's just a load of pictures of a car - it looks shiny but it doesn't tell me anything. The recent announcements about the showroom being for hobbyists rather than the pros or part-timers - I don't really know what I think. Some of the write ups are useful and helpful, but I do feel that it provides an opportunity for the poster to solicit work based on the presence of the write up (and I'm sure some of the work is justifiably good). I like DW, I've had a lot of useful information from the site and its members and I look forward to reading and posting more. I think that a lot of the quick and negative responses to certain subjects come from a minority of members - I could get pissed off about some stuff I read on here, but I choose to ignore it as nobody is forcing me to read it after all. It's a good site, I hope it stays that way - I hope I'm not sitting in here in 2 years' time wishing it was like the good old days of DW.

Where's this going? Absolutely no idea! Just seems like a random collection of tenuously linked babble.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I have noticed a massive influx of so called detailers walking through the door / ringing and emailing KDS's , i put this down to the fact i am starting to be more known on forums and it seems most of this has happen since post on this forum , when i first started on pistonheads the same did not happen .

Big difference PH you can post advice and try to help , DW you can post lovely pics of very expensive cars , boots , planes , helicoptors and even a hoover or 2 :lol:.

as said this leads guest and members to think " i could do that it looks easy about time i had a piece of the action"

had a forum member that has been in twice this week spent time with a couple of my staff on both occasions , all for free advice , then said how much to apply g techniq C1 , as he has machined correctted his car himself and applied a glaze and now wants to protect it . 
staff explained that the car would have to be washed first then IPA then apply C1 , the answer but the paint only looks good with a glaze applied first greg (staff) said you have not machined fully then and finished down .

It was failing on deaf ears , but he details car thou .

I have had to place a barrier between the workshop front doors and me , its called tracy and sometimes greg just to stop the free advice that used to be given for hours on end .

3 good examples of the "i am a detailer , but not going to tell you until i have enough advise"

A potental customer comes into me we a M3 e46 , asks tracy to speak to kelly (i was allready busy with another customer) as he wants to view my wet sanded car as he would like the same done to his , she spent sometime with him gave him a price list and goes .

tracy said he loves a clean car and wants it to look the best it can , M3 owner comes in again spend a hour with him take some paint depth readings and explain some places are very low for wet sanding , then he slowly lets slip in the chat he is a hobby detailer and does the odd car no and then , still wants his wet sanded car as it an advert :lol: for who

then i get an email/emails showing pictures F40's Veyron 250 gto and many others he details (which involves wash clay and super resin polish) repeats this process on each car every 8 weeks , now thats bloody good work if you can get it .

He then says he will work for me on the weekends for £250 per day 9 to 5 , what planet are these guys on :lol:

i then get an email some 8 months later saying he wet sanded the top of the boot lid on his M3 and polished back by hand and its come out ok.

Next a Valeter in our area that has a small van turned up one day watch at the workshop door for hours shouting out trying ask questions about what i do , then told me he charges £300 + for the so called life time shine product.

Anyway he booked his works van in with us as in the past he tried claying of some tree sap and managed to damage the paint then compound by hand and scratch the paint badly .

I was just about to start the detail work on his van when tracy came from the office saying he has rang and would like to collect one day early as its going on his stand at a motor show as a demo of what he can do .

Next thing i did was to drive the van outside and said tell him to come and collect it.

last one , i have gained a very good customer who owns a Phantom , 550 , GTR and S8 detail all of his cars and now service them too ,

All of his cars had very bad washing damage and one came back some 6 months later in poor state , so long chat about this nice young guy that comes to his house to wash his cars and it cant be him as he works for a ferrari dealership washing and looking after their cars .

Well it was , the same guy wanted to work for us as he did not have alot of work and then told us the 3 days he wanted to work and the price :wall: as the other days was with the dealership working . tracy interviewed him , then said a few hours later dont bother as he has nevered heard of clay bars or how to use them .

So how comes he has upgraded the car to a van and now drives around with a detailing name down the side of it (which is the same as a very good detailier on here) and travels to customers "DETAILING" for a living .

summary for me is If you are at the top of your game you will make it look very easy my staff still say that to me and even customers say i make it look too easy . Just like any natural gifted artist .

Detailing a few friends cars is now where near the same as doing over and over to the standard that the customers expect time after time .

The very best pros on here i admire as i can tell you in 20 years working on all areas of vehicles , detailing is the hardest and most time consuming thing i have ever had to do to earn a living when done correctly .

I do see more and more bad jobs too and again guessed as i am more known and work from a unit guessed it is easy to find me and ask for advise , or is it am can do that problem .

I get people pull up just to show us they have washed and wax their car , not sure if they want a gold star or something :lol:

i think the pub talk of i know a mechanic he will be able to fix your car is being overtaken very soon by i know a detailer who can do that .

Anyway my rant over , and explains too if you walk in to my building you wont get to talk to me UNTIL your car is booked with us and you are just dropping it off , shame really as it spoils it for the decent guys and i am sure may even lose a few genuine customers as i dont speak direct to me but thats how it works to iron out hobby detailers .

I need a lay down now :doublesho

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

This will explain all the badly detailed cars that are starting to pop up on here, and being sorted by a proper detailer..

But surely the pros can ask questions as well, although it would probably look bad in some peoples eyes, but hey, surely we can't know everything..


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

you could always make it more realistic in the showroom, by posting just a few pictures of the car, then loads of pictures of you cleaning up, calling orders through, trying to explain to the customer the difference between what's just taken you 3 days to do and what the road side hand wash does, pulling your hair out when the order doesn't arrive, hanging around waiting for a customer to pick up the car etc.

detailing is much more enjoyable as a hobby, you don't make any money, but there's a lot less pressure.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The stupid questions (that IMO are common sense) give me the hump, more so it feels like people look at it as easy money, and dont have a danny about running a business let alone "detailing"

If you clean your car at the weekend that dont make you a detailer, if you used the megs clay kit once on your pals car it dont make you a detailer, doing your own car and doing it as a profession are worlds apart, you need to know the basics of professional car cleaning, valeting, be advanced in them before you can progress to detailing, which is the highest tier of professional car cleaning. 

However to be fair as long as they dont call or email me asking dip sh!t questions i dont really care to much, thats my main thing.

So if your thinking of starting up, please have some respect for the professionals who do it day in day out, dont be a cheeky c**t calling them while they are at work asking them the ins and outs of how they run there business, earn there money and keep a roof over there heads, its bad form and makes you a checky f**ker.

None of the top guys got to where they are over night, they graphted there way there and proved them selfs through there work, thats how come they work on such cars as they do, no tricks just hard grapht


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

james b said:


> The stupid questions (that IMO are common sense) give me the hump, more so it feels like people look at it as easy money, and dont have a danny about running a business let alone "detailing"
> 
> If you clean your car at the weekend that dont make you a detailer, if you used the megs clay kit once on your pals car it dont make you a detailer, doing your own car and doing it as a profession are worlds apart, you need to know the basics of professional car cleaning, valeting, be advanced in them before you can progress to detailing, which is the highest tier of professional car cleaning.
> 
> ...


i completely agree hence i haven't once asked any stupid questions on here on how to run a business or asking for ya tricks and tips i know getting good is hard work and will take time and that is something i prepared to do i not expecting to be an overnight success and tbh i did at one point look up to people like you lot who are good and have spent years getting that way. but now it seems all you are interested in doing is looking down on and belittling people who wanna start out and give it a go


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i need a lye down after reading that kelly :lol:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

amen to that


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 15, 2010)

I joined,as i like a car that beads well. I found DW looking for 'good polish/wax' in the next few days i will be visiting Autobrite for a few bits.
I could not/have the time to do a full detail on my car let alone anyone elses

I think the pro's do a great job & like most things,best left to them


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

ChromeDome said:


> I joined,as i like a car that beads well. I found DW looking for 'good polish/wax' in the next few days i will be visiting Autobrite for a few bits.
> I could not/have the time to do a full detail on my car let alone anyone elses
> 
> I think the pro's do a great job & like most things,best left to them


but even the pros started somewhere ya not born a detailer so they have to start somewhere and work upwards


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm glad spelling, grammar and punctuation isn't a requirement of detailing :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Nope 

I can pay people to do that for me 



aledjones_lex said:


> i completely agree hence i haven't once asked any stupid questions on here on how to run a business or asking for ya tricks and tips i know getting good is hard work and will take time and that is something i prepared to do i not expecting to be an overnight success and tbh i did at one point look up to people like you lot who are good and have spent years getting that way. but now it seems all you are interested in doing is looking down on and belittling people who wanna start out and give it a go


If you say so boss, keep on plucking those violin strings.....


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

seems to me ya all just afraid of a little competition pathetic and childish and seriously pissin me off


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Chaps lets keep this on a friendly footing, otherwise its lockdown time, not that, that would be a bad thing given we are just going over old ground.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

aledjones_lex said:


> seems to me ya all just afraid of a little competition pathetic and childish and seriously pissin me off


:lol: You got me 

Go read my profile there's a nice little message for people like you right there :thumb:

With all due respect it aint competition if all you did was tap others up and go do the same, thats called "knocking off"


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have to admit to being slightly dismayed by some comment's in this thread .

As a newbie to this forum I have gained valuable gem's of information and used them .

I detail my own car's , both of them .

Note I said detail " , because of what I have learned on here .

Is this not what this forum is mainly for ?

Obviously when you learn and apply the techniqe's freely given on such site's as this and as been mentioned before , enjoy what you are doing , to make money doing it becomes an attractive proposition .

I personaly would love to become a professional detailer ,however I am too old and it would seriosly interfere with keeping my own car's in tip top condition .

And I have visited a well known detailer twice this week !!!! 

Once to buy a claybar where I also saw a large banner across the entrance advertising Gtechniq which aroused my curiosity !

The second time was to get a price for application of this coating as browsing this forum (and other's ) told me this was for pro application only !!

I am assuming the pro detailer in question is refering to someone else who visited him twice this week and enquired about Gtechniq , as my visit ( also with someone called Greg ) did not quite follow sequence of event's as previously described , as I know ( again thank's to site's such as this ) a polish followed by an IPA wipedown is needed before Gtechniq can be applied .

As it stand's I am feeling a tad agrieved at being seen as poaching other people's techniqu's and spying on method's used by visiting the odd workshop to buy or get quote's for work I wish to be carried out .

Regard's John .


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Best thing for this thread is locking it.


----------



## d.g (Jul 13, 2010)

You guys need to chill out a bit more, everyone is so hung up on the word "Detailing/er" and "Valeting/er" has now become a lesser quality term when in fact the two mean the same thing from different sides of the pond.

People will always ask questions, its the nature of what DW has created, there is a way to better deal with these questions though, a very well written thread that people can be pointed to would be a start.

The wannabees will always dissipate in their own time, there will be some people asking no questions at all (I myself have looked on since 2007) and forming their own dreams and aspirations about starting a business and then in the middle are more vocal people perhaps starting businesses or using this as a pure hobby.

I am currently employed as a maintenance engineer for a large distribution company and trying to establish if I can help my brother with his business to develop a bigger portfolio of quality valeting/detailing work, he has premises and all the relevant skills, I have experience in detailing and 3 years experience in the reselling of large US brand detailing products in the UK, but we are experiencing local competition telling potential customers that we "only do valeting" and "cant detail" (whilst they themselves charge for correction that is poor at best) - the industry is full of malice towards towards newer start-ups, but its a very poor way to be in business, if all you can do is be unhelpful and throw accusations that have no grounding!

If you are one of the people wanting to start up a business, investigate things for yourself, take the time to look, listen, read and weigh up all the pro's and con's, "The studio" section might be picture perfect and amazingly inspiring but dont for a minute think its easy, if you dont get the response you require here, dont be disheartened, its not the first time a forum has built something up and then moaned when its popularity starts to become an annoyance, balance is possible as long as people remember to respect each other.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

There's been a few threads like this lately It may be that the new people getting into detailing as a business have done so because it's a nice (but hard work) thing to be doing in the summer when the weather's good (it was once wasn't it)

I expect the Mods are considering how to address this issue on DW. All I would like to do is highlight how Autopia have tried to deal with this, using specific threads e.g. discussion area for pros, one for business and management etc. Have a look, this might be a way that will enable DW to cater for people's needs.:speechles As annoying as the threads in question are, I personally believe that threads which lead to slanging matches are devisive and a bit depressing.

There's room for everyone isn't there....


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

thread has run it's course,good luck arguing...... 

CLICKS BACK BUTTON(ID ADVISE YOU ALL TO) *YAWNS*


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

d.g said:


> You guys need to chill out a bit more, everyone is so hung up on the word "Detailing/er" and "Valeting/er" has now become a lesser quality term when in fact the two mean the same thing from different sides of the pond.
> 
> People will always ask questions, its the nature of what DW has created, there is a way to better deal with these questions though, a very well written thread that people can be pointed to would be a start.
> 
> ...


Valeting and detailing are in essence the same thing yes, cleaning a car, but the actual perceived quality of both are mils apart, valeting and detailing are in this country not the same. sorry.


----------

